# when to manually remove placenta



## Mazock (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello,

Its my first time kidding... yeah!

But it's been over 24 hours and there's still placenta attached to her backside. It was dried to her udder, which I pulled off. I know that in normal circumstances you shouldn't pull on it, but now I'm becoming concerned about infection

Thanks for the help.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

DO NOT PULL IT! It takes several days for everything to come out on its own. The body will flush it out naturally. If you get really antsy you can flush her out but I would leave it be.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If the cord is hanging, get a quart ziplock bag, fill it with water, and tie it to the hanging cord. This will apply GENTLE constant traction to help her clean out.


----------



## Mazock (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice,

I knew I shouldn't pull on the placenta, and I didn't think it was important enough to call the vet. That's why I posted here.

Just for personal knowledge, at what point should I become concerned?

Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If it's still there tomorrow morning, I'd call a vet.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

This is the reason I keep Oxytocin on hand. Sometimes the placenta wont come out if there is another baby still inside or that they natural Oxytocin level isnt high enough for it to release. If your milking her or the baby is nursing enough it should release from its buttons and be expelled. I would call the vet to get a shot of Oxytocin and this will help expel it. I wouldnt let it hang that long if it was me. I give each of my girls 1 cc of Oxy after birth to help let down the milk and to help expel the placenta. Good luck and hope this helps some.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Are you sure it's placental and not just strings of mucus and blood?


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Also, selenium deficiency can contribute to retained placenta. Did she have her shot of Bose before kidding? It it is hanging too low, you can tie it up with twine, too. I had this happen my first kidding also with one of my does and by the time I got back from the vet with the oxytocin she had already passed the placenta. The next year I made sure she got Bose and no more problems.

Kitty


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it whitish, kind of looks like a tendon with blood veins? Or pinkish or red? Pics would really help. She'll have all kinds of stuff stringing out for a bit.


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

You never give Oxytocin to an animal that has a closed cervix. You give Lute. The cervix will be closed about 24 hours after kidding. 

The feed store (MFA or such) carry uterine boluses. They work GREAT. You dissolve them in water and squirt it in with a feeding tube or such. It will help cleanse and release the placenta quickly and easily. 

Learned this from Emily and her vet. I will NEVER be without boluses EVER. Had to use them on a cow and a goat this year.


----------



## bpawb (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's our Experiance ... 

This year 1 of our does retaine a good portion of her placenta and after 24 hrs we cut the part that was hanging out. ( _so it was no longer dragging_ ) We picked a place that was thin and weak looking.

Have on hand thread and scissors just in case.

Her cervex (sp) was closed, best we could tell.

We were told her body will create acid and eat away the rest of the retained placenta. ... and it did!

She did have a unpleasant odor for a few days and a good bit of bleeding/discharge for a few days.

Thats our experiance


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Is she getting enough calcium? I've found that if they don't have enough calcium they hang on to the placenta a little longer than what I call normal.
I usually give a good dose of the oral Cal MPK right after I'm pretty sure they are done kidding & usually the placenta has come all the way out & on the floor with in an hour.


----------

